

Why We're Not Hyping Our Launch - williamldennis
https://medium.com/on-startups/8020425a9c2

======
bowerbird
ok, i see. you're not hyping your launch, which is gonna happen in the next
few weeks. instead, you're hyping the "fact" that you're not hyping your
launch (which, nonetheless, is happening in a couple weeks).

great. that's brave. thanks for keeping us up-to-date.

-bowerbird

